# How soon after Your emt class did you take the nremt b?



## Bpatton (Aug 5, 2014)

Just curious if I should take a few weeks and study a bit more, or take the test right away. What did you guys do?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 5, 2014)

I took the NREMT before we had the graduation for the EMT program.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 5, 2014)

I waited 3 months with minimum studying because I ended up moving between states and dealing with that.

Passed it at 70ish questions first time.


----------



## planetmike (Aug 5, 2014)

I took it as soon as I could. My practicals/skill test were two days after class ended. The earliest I could get into an exam site was about three weeks after class ended. I kept studying during those three weeks though.


----------



## Milton (Aug 5, 2014)

When I graduated our Instructor told us to take the weekend off and then schedule to take it in a few weeks and study until the test we took the test. I would do whatever you feel would be best for you, and I would try to sign up for the NREMT soon after you decide when you want to take it as spots can fill up fast to were the closest time is a few weeks later. Good Luck!!!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 6, 2014)

Last day of class was Saturday.  Scheduled the test Monday and took it Tuesday.  So three days.  And no studying.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 6, 2014)

Waited a month since the semester was over and I had a 2000 mile temporary relocation to deal with. Still didn't really study and did not have any issues.

It's amazing how much you lose after a few years, I had an embarrassing experience with an AMR pre-test 18 months ago. That woke me up and I did the whole JB Learning thing and ta-da, some of that knowledge returns.


----------



## cmyk (Aug 6, 2014)

I took it about a week after my class ended, which was the soonest possible after my instructor approved everything.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Aug 6, 2014)

Took NREMTB a week after class ended. Took NREMTP before class ended.


----------



## drl (Aug 6, 2014)

I registered the day after I finished the class, but ended up waiting two weeks while the instructor approved everything.

My EMT training program did a study and found that NREMT first-time pass rates fell off for those who waited more than three months to take the test. Of course, there are multiple explanations for that trend (ie: the most motivated students, who have been studying hard to begin with, are more likely to take the test soon after the class ends). So, I'd advise taking the NREMT sooner rather than later, if possible.


----------



## 100R05 (Aug 8, 2014)

Do not wait! Take it ASAP!!!


----------



## BlueEMT (Aug 8, 2014)

I would take as much time as you think you need. If you feel you are prepared, take it right away. If you think you need some time to study, take that time. I waited about a month and a half after the class was over to take the test.


----------



## Altitudes (Aug 10, 2014)

Our practicals were the last day of the class & then we had to schedule the written on our own.

I finished the class & passed the practicals mid December.  I didn't take the written until mid/late February.  They suggested we take it ASAP when all the material was fresh; I kind of drug my feet with getting the written scheduled.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Aug 10, 2014)

I strongly suggest anywhere from ASAP to 1 month post-ASAP to allow for more study time/ensuring material is still on your mind. Personally, I think I took mine about a month or even 6 weeks after being approved, simply due to high demand at the facility and me having to schedule the test around school (Fridays only). There is no magical time frame, though.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 11, 2014)

I've never taken the NREMT-B exam... The county I was initially certified in didn't require it for certification. They basically required that I presented evidence that I'd passed an approved course. That being said, my Final Exam was probably very close to what the NREMT-B exam was probably like. The first time I recertified, the refresher was an approved course for NREMT-B as well, so we did the skills testing too... and that went just fine. 

I took the NREMT-P exam (including skills) before I was done with the entire Paramedic Program, but I couldn't be licensed as a Paramedic until after I'd completed the program. This was well before the NREMT went to CAT style exams, so all my exams were good old-fashioned paper & scantron tests. My test ended at 150 because that was the end of the test.  

These days, I don't know how long people have to wait for approval to take the NREMT-B (or higher) exam. Hopefully it's not too long! If possible, though, I'd suggest taking it no more than a month after you finish a program.


----------



## EMTChickADee (Aug 11, 2014)

Mine ended December.  I took practical in January.  And passed my written on March 25th


----------



## ILemt (Aug 11, 2014)

My state does not require National Registry, so I did not see the need to spend a hundred-plus dollars needlessly.

I took my state exam 20 days after the course ended.


----------



## floridamed224 (Aug 12, 2014)

I took mine about a month after I finished the class.  I would have taken it sooner but I had to wait for the school to send the paperwork to the state...and then for the state to send the paperwork to NREMT to be eligible.  Then I had to take time off of work to actually take the test.
I highly recommend you take the test within a week or two of completing the class.  That way you have a few days to review anything you may not have a grasp on.


----------



## Ally (Aug 13, 2014)

I scheduled mine for the day after I was cleared to take it.  No extra studying, but reviewed BSI for special things (like TB) and reviewed OB/Gyn since I heard those were favorite topics.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 23, 2014)

Took mine about 14 years after I completed my EMT class.  Didn't need it until I decided I wanted to move to another state, and thought it would help the transfer be easier.


----------



## gronch (Aug 23, 2014)

3 weeks.  If I waited any longer, I was at risk of losing information.  I used that time to study what I felt were my weaknesses.

Your textbook has all the answers for NREMT, but don't stop there.  Search for what you don't know and follow as many links as you can before you pass out.


----------



## avdrummerboy (Aug 23, 2014)

I took mine as quick as I could get in, which ended up being a couple weeks after the class finished. I studied hard the whole time until though. If you did good in the class you'll do fine on the exam, if you had some areas that were not that good, then brush up on them and wait a week or two then schedule it.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 17, 2014)

10 days after. Wanted to get it over with and take it while everything was still fresh in my mind. Cut off at 67 and passed!


----------



## JWalters (Sep 25, 2014)

So how long did it generally take you all to get your authorization to test once you requested/paid for it? My class ends on Dec 05 and I have the practical scheduled for Dec 20. I am REALLY hoping that I can take the written prior to the practical, just to avoid any delays in getting results over the holidays. My instructor said that she will put in the class info on the night of the 5th so I should be processed on the 6th. Is there a reasonable chance that I'll be able to take the written prior to the practical? I'm in Ma if that makes any difference.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Sep 26, 2014)

Our practical  was done as a class on the last day of school.  (The school  was an authorized  test center) The class final was August  18 and the practical  was the 20th. It's  a shame  you  can't  take it sooner. I then took  the cbt on September  4th. (Didn't  finish  my clinical  shifts  til August 25) It would  have been  frustrating  to wait. I hope you're  able to git 'er  done sooner!


----------



## arsenal328 (Oct 5, 2014)

My school was an authorized test center so we had practicals as a class (for those who passed the written final the day before). Practical final was September 21, 2014 and my instructor approved me by the morning of the September 23. I'm taking it on Wednesday, October 5.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Oct 6, 2014)

arsenal328 said:


> My school was an authorized test center so we had practicals as a class (for those who passed the written final the day before). Practical final was September 21, 2014 and my instructor approved me by the morning of the September 23. I'm taking it on Wednesday, October 5.




Where is your school.  My school  in Az. did the same  thing.


----------



## arsenal328 (Oct 6, 2014)

ViolynEMT said:


> Where is your school.  My school  in Az. did the same  thing.



My school is in Southern California.


----------



## Twitch559 (Oct 20, 2014)

My EMT-b class finished September 3rd and tested with the cbt on october 7th. 120 questions, passed


----------

